# Big problem in GTAIV-Help :/



## wadex (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey.Im kinda new to here so i hope i dont post it in the wrong section or anything.I downloaded GTAIV last night.Installation and everything went fine.Once i registered to that social club & Downloaded the windows live gaming,I tried going in.The first time was without any Cracks,It said something about serials.Ive downloaded a crack by ******.Installed it in,It gave me a console screen saying:

" GTA IV FAKE LAUNCER/SECUROM REPLACEMENT

<3 YOU R*___ BUT SUCKUROM JUST WOULDNT LOAD ON MY COMPUTER ):

ERROR:COULD NOT RUN GTA IV"


I didnt give up.Decided to get another crack.This time by ******.Once i try going in it says 

"Seculauncher:Failed to start application"

after that ive tried about everything.Nothing really worked.Im really frustrated with this and i hope someone could help me out over here.

Using windows Vista 32 bit SP 1

AMD PHENOM 9550 QUAD CORE PROCESSOR 2.60 GHZ
4 GB RAM
NVIDIA GEFORCE 9500 GT


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

We do not provide support for pirated games.
Please read the forum rules.



> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

